

Thomas L Friedman: It's morning in India - bakbak
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international-business/Thomas-L-Friedman-Its-morning-in-India/articleshow/6845475.cms

======
sundarurfriend
> We don’t want America to lose self-confidence. Who else is there to take
> over America’s moral leadership?

My first reaction on reading this was "the world doesn't depend on one
country", but on thinking about it, it _does_ depend in this case. There is
currently no other country that can take up America's ideals of personal
freedom of expression, individuality and openness and embrace them as
completely. To be sure, those ideals are getting distributed everywhere around
the world mainly through the Internet, but being present in diluted quantities
in a lot of places is not as good as being the loud voice in a particular
place.

~~~
locopati
Moral leadership? You've got to be kidding me.

~~~
sundarurfriend
I take it to mean a specific set of morals, which I'd call Ayn Rand-ian
morals.

